# A Day In The Life Of Lauren! (AngelHorseGirl!)



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Dear Horse Forum Viewers,
I recently came across this thread and thought it would be a really neat idea if I created my own journal. I am fourteen years old and have been riding horses for as long as I can remember. I have worked at a local Horse Stables two days per week for the past four years of my life. I have done everything imaginable to show my parents that I am responsible. I am not a "spoiled brat" and I am not "stuck up" about money. I am down to Earth and understand that with the economy this way, it makes everything that much harder. My parents are not millionaires, and we do not have a fancy big house. Honestly, I would love to own my very own horse, but if it's not possible right now, then that is that. :'(

Anyway, I reside in Boca Raton, Florida. If you don't know where that is, you aren't missing much, don't worry! It consists of all those lovely, rich brats who love nothing less then to brag about how much money they get each week. It's ridiculous. My favorite thing is to hold my lesson horse, Cody, tight, and whisper into his ear all the situations I'm going through. He always seems to understand.  

~Lauren


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww that all sounds so sweet. 
Yeah money troubles suck! We all have them. But maybe when the economy returns back to normal you might be able to get a horse of your own. And if not at lest your still able to be around horses.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you more, but is the economy EVER going to return to normal? Grrr...I'll be an old woman by then! xD


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha, i totally feel the same way. 
Feels like money is always going to be an issue. 
Just focus on what your doing with horses and learn more and more about them. Then by the time you do get your own horse you will know even more then you do now and have a hell of alot more experiance. 
Your lucky that you can still be around horses, alot of people cant now without the aid of money. 
Imagine now having horses in your life. Horrible.


----------

